# Sausages



## joro (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi

Looking at recipes for sausages it gets a little confusing

Some recipes add amounts of water to the mix and some do not.

I would welcome some advice on this


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 22, 2016)

Well hello and WELCOME to our "family".  Glad you found us.

Almost all sausage recipes call for water or ice to be added.  Here is were it becomes complicated, it's all about the consistency of the sausage meat and ease of stuffing the meat.  It also has to do with how dry the sausage may be when cooked.  So how much is the correct amount?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Most recipes are tried and true but this is one of those things you may have to experiment with.

Please add your location to your ID as we like to be able to get folks in your area to help out.  We have our annual Smoking Weekend coming up in July; great place to exchange ideas and ask questions.  Hope to see you there.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## joro (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.

I have edited the profile to include location


----------

